# Dallas make and take



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

depending on the date, Im in.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd be interested, depending on the date, and how hard you are to find. I've gone to other M&T's and somehow get lost alot.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

I would be very interested in attending. Either bringing material or paying for it being provided would suit me. As far as ideals, maybe tombstones, or small animatronics, or even prop body forms?


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds good to me! Depending on the date, Im in!


----------

